# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  SE REQUIERE SEMILLA CERTIFICADA DE MAIZ MORADO.

## Dantrito

Alguien me puede recomendar donde conseguir semilla de buena calidad para proyecto de producción de Maíz morado???   :Ear:  
Desde ya se agradece su apoyo.Temas similares: VENTA DE MAIZ MORADO maiz morado VENDO CAMOTE MORADO Y AMARILLO (FRUTO + SEMILLA) Municipalidad Distrital de Huaranchal Requiere Semilla de Eucalipto, Pino y Tara Municipalidad Distrital de Huaranchal Requiere Semilla de Cafeto

----------

